# Duplicate Posts



## dioxide45 (Jul 1, 2007)

I saw a thread in the Marriott forum titled "is sea world [deleted]". It was deleted as it was a duplicate post. Though the message did not contain any link to where its duplicate post actually was. Would it not be possible to actually post a link in the deleted message as to where the actual post can be found? I did a search by the user and cound't find it. The title made me want to read it, but I wasn't able to find the actual post because the deleted message didn't contain any reference to it.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't provide such a link when I delete a post.

My thinking is that providing such a link in a deleted post rewards the poster who violates the rules by making such duplicate posts. That link would ensure that the violator's purpose is served - getting more readership for the question or comment than would be the case if the violator followed the rules.

However, if you want to see other posts that an individual has made, you can click on the individual's user name to the left of the post and select "Find more posts by (user name)".


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmm.  The poster said they tried to find the original message by checking the user name but couldn't.  You said you they could find the original message by checking the user's name???!!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 2, 2007)

In the users profile there is a link that will display all of their posts.

yours is

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?searchid=755444


----------



## Dave M (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes. Had the OP clicked on the user name to the left of the deleted post and then clicked on "Find more posts by (user name)", all of that person's recent posts, including the one that wasn't deleted, would show up. 

The OP had done a "Search", a different procedure than I suggested. However, either method would have come up with the post. (I tried both to be sure.)


----------

